# Old J. C. Higgins Bicycle



## Red66Tempest (Jul 18, 2007)

I have an old J.C. Higgins Bicycle.  It has been in my basement for over 20 years.  Can you ell me something about it?  Is it of any value?  I'm looking to pass it along to someone who cares about it.  I'm in Boston.

Here is a photo.  I have 5 photos in the Buy-Sell forum under Old J.C. Higgins Bicycle For Sale.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jun 19, 2008)

*Do you still Have this bicycle?*

Hello, my name is Chris. I saw this post some time ago, and have finally decided to follow this up. I have several Jc Higgins bicycles, and was wondering if you would sell this one to me. I am close enough to pick it up from you, just wanted to ask the details about purchase...? May I ask the price? (If you still have this bicycle)... It would be kept inside and maintained with great care under my ownership. Please do respond here, or feel free to email me at :

Chrissyg94@aol.com


----------



## wmsiniowa (Jun 30, 2008)

*JC Higgins Date Help*

I recently acquired a very cool JC Higgins.  Bendix 3 speed and the shifter is unlike any I have seen.  It is NOT a skip tooth.  There is a faded sticker on the seat tube that I believe states "Sport Elite"  Clearly stamped on the bottom bracket is "MOD502479021Y" and below that is "578395"

I will get some pics and add them soon.  Any help dating and identifying this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
-wmsiniowa


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a JC Higgins very similar to the picture posted, I too am in MA   let me know if your interested


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 3, 2008)

*I am interested in you Bicycle, KZ...*

Hello kz1000, I see that you also have a Jc Higgins similar to the one which belongs to the original post. I am very interested, and would really appreciate pictures if at all possible, and would like to discuss the details of the sale. How much are you looking to sell it for? Can I pick it up from your residence? Do you have any general information about the bicycle you would like to share; condition, model, size etc? Feel free to email me at Chrissyg94@aol.com anytime or send a private message on this site ( however, I will probably be much quicker to respond via email ). Thank you for posting, I look forward to hearing back from you.

Chris S.
( I have already sent you a private message in case you prefer to respond that way ).


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 3, 2008)

*j c higgins*

email sent


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much, I will be sure to check my email.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Not Here Yet...*

I just recently checked my email and did not see any new mail... although this is not uncommon; my email is slow at recieving sometimes. I will be sure to keep checking and reply as soon as possible.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 4, 2008)

did you check your spam folder also, I check mine everyday and find a couple that is not spam, I will resend just in case, Rick


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Email Confusion...*

Hello, I looked, as you suggested, and my email will not show me my spam folder... so if I have one, it probably automatically deletes any message it feels is spam... May I have your email address please? If I add you to my contacts then I would imagine any mail you send would not be marked as spam. Perhaps it just needs to be sent again... I really don't know. Sorry about this, thanks for being patient.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 4, 2008)

I did send another this a.m. also. My email is nonox8@aol.com   Rick


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a picture of what I have, Rick


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Added.*

I added your email to my contacts... I hope it works, otherwise I'm really not sure what to do. Thank you again for your continued patience... I don't know why my email is acting up lately. I will check back periodically, and I will let you know when I recieve it. I should be around all day.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Ok, Finally that works.*

Ok, that works. Don't worry about the email then, that's enough. I am interetsed, and would like to buy this bicycle from yuo if you are looking to sell it... How much are you looking for?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 4, 2008)

*Back Again...*

Sorry, I'm back now and will be around all day. After seeing the picture (thank you for solving that dilemma) I am definitely interested. Do you know if this is a 24" or a 26" bicycle? and do you have any price in mind? If I buy this bicycle, can I pay you in cash upon picking it up at your residence? I would appreciate any info you have and look forward to hearing back from you.

Thanks again, Chris S.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 4, 2008)

i will resend the email to see if you get it, Rick


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 5, 2008)

*Email Recieved*

Thanks, I recieved your email this time. I will be replying via email shortly.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 7, 2008)

*Finalizing*

Hello Again Rick. Yes I'll buy the bicycle if you are still interested in selling it. I sent you an email yesterday afternoon which says the same thing, just figured it would be best to respond in several places in case one does not work.

Thanks again, Chris


----------

